# Gene Cafe - Cooling



## Bev (Feb 18, 2020)

My first few batches on the gene cafe, I followed the manual and cooled the beans in the machine. I was gutted when the beans tasted a bit flat. My next few batches were done by stopping the machine and cooling using a fan and these taste much better.

Has anyone found that regularly stopping the machine before cooling negatively affects the roaster over time?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It tends to yes, especially when back to back roasting.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Bev said:


> My first few batches on the gene cafe, I followed the manual and cooled the beans in the machine. I was gutted when the beans tasted a bit flat. My next few batches were done by stopping the machine and cooling using a fan and these taste much better.
> 
> Has anyone found that regularly stopping the machine before cooling negatively affects the roaster over time?


It's said that one of the tricks of the Gene is to learn how to start the cooling cycle 30 seconds ahead of the actual predicted "drop". This is because the beans would technically still be roasting for 30s or so whilst in the cooling cycle.

It's advised to always use the cooling cycle to avoid stressing the heating element.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Bev said:


> My first few batches on the gene cafe, I followed the manual and cooled the beans in the machine. I was gutted when the beans tasted a bit flat. My next few batches were done by stopping the machine and cooling using a fan and these taste much better.
> 
> Has anyone found that regularly stopping the machine before cooling negatively affects the roaster over time?


 Yes the plastic will warp.

They might taste a little flat as mediumroaststeam said the extra 30 seconds can make a difference. There's a huge difference in taste between a 2:30 dev time and 3:00.


----------



## Bev (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks, ok well I guess I'll focus on trialling different profiles and accounting for that extra 30 seconds of cooling.


----------

